# New combat pants and coat (not shirt) MK II where to find!



## Borne951 (21 Apr 2007)

Hi all,
          I'm looking for a place where I can find a brand new combat pant MKII olive, and brand new combat coat (not the shirt) MKII olive. I would appreciate any help on this.

Real CF issue that is.

Thanks.


----------



## gaspasser (21 Apr 2007)

I'd try your local army surplus store.


----------



## Borne951 (21 Apr 2007)

Hi,
     no luck there, that is why I am posting!!!


----------



## aesop081 (21 Apr 2007)

My crystal ball is defective today.....its not telling me in which part of the world you are.........


----------



## aesop081 (21 Apr 2007)

Go see these guys....

http://sailbaron.com/

your email adress tells me that you are from "La belle province"


----------



## Borne951 (22 Apr 2007)

Hi,
     for those with meaningfull replies: I'm looking for places on the Internet where I can find those items. I went to a couple of places locally and can only find used stuff (around Montreal).


Thanks.


----------



## GAP (22 Apr 2007)

Why do you  want them?


----------



## Borne951 (22 Apr 2007)

Hi,
      this was the combat uniform I had (well I think I had the MK I) when I was in the service back in the 1977-1982 (Canadian Airborne Regiment HQ & Sigs) and I will be using it for my hunting and fishing trip. I had kept my old one went I got out of the service, but now I have gain a few pounds...

Thanks.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (22 Apr 2007)

Guys, he's looking for an obsolete uniform and given his reasons. If you can't help, there's no sense in replying.


----------



## Lerch (22 Apr 2007)

Try giving Army Issue an email (armyissue.com) they usually pick up the tri-walls full of surplused whatnot.

Plus they're only in Ontario (Mississauga) so shipping shouldn't kill you.


----------



## Borne951 (22 Apr 2007)

Hi,
      thanks for the info, I'll give them a try.


----------

